
The Secret Life of a Tech VC and His $10M Infidelity - coloneltcb
http://www.bloomberg.com/news/articles/2016-03-17/inside-the-secret-life-of-a-tech-vc-and-his-10-million-infidelity
======
irascible
Republican donor. What a huuuge surprise. I hope the lawyers get super rich
off of this guy and his hooker gf.

